
Show HN: TMinus is where you share what you're counting down to with your friends - mkarthik
http://tminusapp.com/
======
hawktheslayer
I could see this as a useful feature added to an existing platform like
Facebook where there are pre-existing network effects, but I wouldn't
personally be prompted to download another app for this.

~~~
mkarthik
Hey. Thanks for your feedback. Instead of an app would a fully functional
website help ?

------
mkarthik
What are your thoughts on the idea ?

------
brudgers
Connection timed out for me.

~~~
mkarthik
Oh . Let me look into the issue .

